# Human " Matter " Is Not BLACK...!



## nononono (Jul 2, 2020)

*There isn't one Human on the face of the Planet that is " Black "....
The color Black is defined as " An absence of Light "...there is
not one human on earth that will EVER fit that description...Never !*

*Therefore:*

*The assertion " Black Lives Matter " is a false statement ....
Plain and simple....
Shows how Ignorant Liberals/Communists are...!
In the statement " These United States " it encompasses 
all humans, humans encompass all different melanin 
contents....that's the beauty of humans...!
Identity " Politics " is what Democrats practice and they 
have used it very well....The Democrat Party has done 
this for over two hundred years, and used it to divide up
humans based on the exterior melanin content....!

The statement " Black Lives Matter " is being used to 
further persecute and divide humans up into sectors 
so the Filthy Democrat Party can manipulate another 
election.....!

Don't fall into the TRAP...!




A.
"* The *human body* and its *organs* have *colors*, that is, the liver is brown, the heart
is red, bones are white, and so on. Although this is obvious and established, the
reason why *organs* have a particular *color* is not completely understood.* "

B.
" Human skin* comes in a wide variety of *colors*, *ranging from shades of dark brown 
to almost white.  *Although an individual's *skin color* is influenced by numerous
factors, the most significant is its content of a pigment called melanin.
Melanin is also the pigment responsible for determining hair and eye *color*. *"


C. 
" Black is not a color*; a *black* object absorbs all the *colors* of the *visible spectrum* and
reflects none of them to the eyes. The grey area about *black*:
A *black* object may look *black*, but, technically, it may still be reflecting some *light*.* " *



*BLACK SHOULD NOT BE USED AS A DESCRIPTOR 
OF HUMAN MELANIN CONTENT....!!*



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

So then who are "the blacks" the stable genius said have nothing to lose because they all live in rat infested sewers?


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2020)

*I presented a fact......*
*
If individuals choose to identify or describe by the term it's " Their " choice.....
A very poor choice in my opinion, but a " Free " choice none the less....

" Black Lives Matter " is a calling card for the Marxist/Communists who wish to tear down 
America and destroy the TRUTH.....The Communists are a minority who are 
using WEAK MINDED AMERICAN CITIZENS to do their bidding....!

I want you to review in your mind the videos you've seen ....Now post to the Forum
the percentage of " White " middle class youth/young adults you've viewed as apposed to
the number of " Insulted Human " youth you've witnessed in them.....
*
*Go on .....Think about it and then respond !

ANTIFA = BLM and is a Communist Terror outfit bent on the destruction of America as you know it !*
*
Ask anyone you know from Hungary/Czechoslovakia/Ukraine/Veneuala......Etc..
Even Russian Citizens....This is how it begins !*


*This is the start of an actual Civil War and YOU are condoning/enabling it....
Something you** will deeply regret....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *There isn't one Human on the face of the Planet that is " Black "....
> The color Black is defined as " An absence of Light "...there is
> not one human on earth that will EVER fit that description...Never !*
> 
> ...


I disagree


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I disagree


*Elaborate....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Elaborate....!*


Ibid.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So then who are "the blacks" the stable genius said have nothing to lose because they all live in rat infested sewers?


Hood rats.


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Ibid.


*ibid*

" Ibid. is an abbreviation for the Latin word ibīdem, meaning "in the same place", commonly 
used in an endnote, footnote, bibliography citation, or scholarly reference to refer to
 the source cited in the preceding note or list item. "

* You have no idea how stupid your post is.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *ibid*
> 
> " Ibid. is an abbreviation for the Latin word ibīdem, meaning "in the same place", commonly
> used in an endnote, footnote, bibliography citation, or scholarly reference to refer to
> ...


I disagree.


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I disagree.


*dibi*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

So black lives matter but not if you're a white woman, supporting black lives matter, killed by a black man.









						Man Who Drove Into Black Lives Matter Protesters In Seattle Is Identified
					

The driver who drove his car into a group of Black Lives Matter protesters in Seattle, leaving two of them in critical condition, has been identified as a man named Dawit Kelete.




					newsone.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> So black lives matter but not if you're a white woman, supporting black lives matter, killed by a black man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem fixated fat boy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem fixated fat boy?


Fat boy?  LMAO!  You having a little meltdown?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Fat boy?  LMAO!  You having a little meltdown?


Meltdown, perhaps.
Projecting, for sure.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem fixated fat boy?


Pains me to think some hoodrat brutha put his life savings into this Glock instead of a grill or set of 20" rims, Pu.









						Chicago Police Seize Gun Decorated With Trump Image
					

The Chicago Police Department seized a gun decorated with President Trump’s image over the weekend.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem fixated fat boy?



*Are projecting again....?
Are you " Fat Bob The Slob " undercover....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem fixated fat boy?


How about this one, Husky Shit?  Do black lives still matter to blacks?  I don't see a white cop to blame, do you?









						WATCH: New York father walking with daughter is shot in broad daylight
					

A surveillance camera was rolling as a father walking with his daughter across the street was gunned down in the Bronx section of New York City as they traveled home.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How about this one, Husky Shit?  Do black lives still matter to blacks?  I don't see a white cop to blame, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixated and obsessed beyond the point of reason, but of course that's what you do.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fixated and obsessed beyond the point of reason, but of course that's what you do.


What I do is take your bullshit hypocrisy and staple it to your ugly forehead.  

Yet again... blacks don't give a shit about black lives... only black deaths that they can blame on white cops.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What I do is take your bullshit hypocrisy and staple it to your ugly forehead.
> 
> Yet again... blacks don't give a shit about black lives... only black deaths that they can blame on white cops.


You haven't done anything but make stuff up and hope someone believes you. That's the same thing trump does and he has you, and you have nono and lil' joe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You haven't done anything but make stuff up and hope someone believes you. That's the same thing trump does and he has you, and you have nono and lil' joe.


You willing to stop being a wuss and take my bet now, Pu?  One of us deletes our account if the other can't backup a statement?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You willing to stop being a wuss and take my bet now, Pu?  One of us deletes our account if the other can't backup a statement?


What bet? You keep babbling about some challenge, some bet, some bs that when I ask about you just babble on more.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What bet? You keep babbling about some challenge, some bet, some bs that when I ask about you just babble on more.


You and your buddies, and fake profiles, just run from the facts because they blow your "we oppressed" bullshit narrative out the window.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You and your buddies, and fake profiles, just run from the facts because they blow your "we oppressed" bullshit narrative out the window.


So still no ground rules or explanation of your "challenge", wager or bet. It seems you are the one that is challenged.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So still no ground rules or explanation of your "challenge", wager or bet. It seems you are the one that is challenged.


You dumbass.  I've told you multiple times.  If you can prove my statistical postings are wrong, like blacks killing each other 7 times a day and black on black murders being 90% of black fatalities, I'll delete my account.  That black people kill each other 10 times more often than whites or cops kill them.

If you can't, you delete yours.

You see it now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You dumbass.  I've told you multiple times.  If you can prove my statistical postings are wrong, like blacks killing each other 7 times a day and black on black murders being 90% of black fatalities, I'll delete my account.  That black people kill each other 10 times more often than whites or cops kill them.
> 
> If you can't, you delete yours.
> 
> You see it now?


When did I say that is wrong? People die of all kinds of things prematurely, does that mean we shouldn't try making things better?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When did I say that is wrong? People die of all kinds of things prematurely, does that mean we shouldn't try making things better?


If you want to make things better by avoiding premature death, quit blaming cops and the white man.  Try dealing with your problems internally.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you want to make things better by avoiding premature death, quit blaming cops and the white man.  Try dealing with your problems internally.


Is this yet another example of the all or nothing thinking that seems to be so prevalent on the right? No one is saying all black deaths are at the hands of police, but that the ones that are, and are obviously unwarranted like that of Floyd, should be looking into. Too many times obvious crimes by police are let go. I know it's hard on you but see if you can think about individual instances as just that and you may actually see the trend the rest of the civilized world sees.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You dumbass.  I've told you multiple times.  If you can prove my statistical postings are wrong, like blacks killing each other 7 times a day and black on black murders being 90% of black fatalities, I'll delete my account.  That black people kill each other 10 times more often than whites or cops kill them.
> 
> If you can't, you delete yours.
> 
> You see it now?


Again, as you didn't answer the question, when did I say what you say above is wrong?


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fixated and obsessed beyond the point of reason, but of course that's what you do.



*You can't respond with " Truth & Honesty " because you support a CRIMINAL NETWORK
RUN BY THE FILTHY DEMOCRATS.....Nice corner you've painted yourself into...!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

